# Hertz HSK 165 vs 165XL



## hatnlvr (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi

I am new to the forum and though I did find some good information searching I didn't find exactly what I was looking for.

I am purchasing a set of Hertz HSK 165 and I'm trying to decide between the 165 & 165XL. I purchased a HSK 163 for the fronts & HDP 4 to power it all. So my question is using the HDP 4 which set would be a better match between the HSK 165 & 165XL?

Thanks in advance.

Ricky


----------



## hatnlvr (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## truebluefoo (Jun 1, 2011)

If i remember correctly the xl comes with a 28 mm tweeter which is more desirable for reasons i cannot remember


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

are you look at these 2 set for rear speakers? If so I wouldn't get either, but thats just me

The 165XL does have a 28mm tweeter, and the mid can go lower 40hz over 50hz. Also the 165xl can handle a bit more power.

Jason


----------



## hatnlvr (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Yes I am looking at these sets for rear speakers. Is there a reason why you wouldn't recommend either for the rears?


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

For rear fill it is fine to just get the coaxial set. 

It is not essential to match or invest with a higher end component set. 

Your money and focus should be on the front stage and EQ of the system.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

The 165XL is trickle down technology from the Mille MLK 165. The mid is the same motor, just a different cone. 

Jason


----------



## hatnlvr (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's a trickle down from the MLK set as they have completely different characteristics.... In actuality, the XL set was designed to keep up with overbearing sub stages- they not only offer more power handling, they are more efficient to start with. This means they get louder with the same power, let alone if you bump it up to their handling capacity. The XL is the larger tweeter, so it plays lower and a bit smoother IMHO- but it needs to as the XL woofer is more set up for midbass reproduction and power handling than tonality. My answer is that I like the 165 woofer and XL tweeter if I had my choice- but doing an A/B comparison for tonality, the standard HSK is typically preferred by those looking for the essques.

That all being said- the Coax is the way to go for rear fill.


----------



## hatnlvr (Jan 28, 2012)

slade1274 said:


> I wouldn't say it's a trickle down from the MLK set as they have completely different characteristics.... In actuality, the XL set was designed to keep up with overbearing sub stages- they not only offer more power handling, they are more efficient to start with. This means they get louder with the same power, let alone if you bump it up to their handling capacity. The XL is the larger tweeter, so it plays lower and a bit smoother IMHO- but it needs to as the XL woofer is more set up for midbass reproduction and power handling than tonality. My answer is that I like the 165 woofer and XL tweeter if I had my choice- but doing an A/B comparison for tonality, the standard HSK is typically preferred by those looking for the essques.
> 
> That all being said- the Coax is the way to go for rear fill.


Great info. Seems like going with the HSK 165 is overkill for the rear fill. Thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

piston said:


> are you look at these 2 set for rear speakers? If so I wouldn't get either, but thats just me
> 
> The 165XL does have a 28mm tweeter, and the mid can go lower 40hz over 50hz. Also the 165xl can handle a bit more power.
> 
> Jason


Can't imagine how bad distortion would be if you were to use the 165XL with a Xover set @ 50Hz or even worse @ 40Hz. 
FYI, FS on the spec sheet is 65Hz. 

Can the 165XL play 40Hz tones? Sure. But not at the same volume and with much more distortion than say a 65Hz tone. 

Kelvin


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it's got a built in high pass to prevent LF from destroying them.... Dunno for sure though.


----------



## hatnlvr (Jan 28, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> Can't imagine how bad distortion would be if you were to use the 165XL with a Xover set @ 50Hz or even worse @ 40Hz.
> FYI, FS on the spec sheet is 65Hz.
> 
> Can the 165XL play 40Hz tones? Sure. But not at the same volume and with much more distortion than say a 65Hz tone.
> ...


OK you guys are losing me on this one :laugh:


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

hatnlvr said:


> OK you guys are losing me on this one :laugh:


I have a set, and I'm running them at 80hz. I played around with it between 60-80hz and I couldn't really tell much of a difference. I bought these when they came out and not that they are bad (because they do sound really good) but If I knew what I did today I would piece something together.


----------



## hatnlvr (Jan 28, 2012)

Askspot said:


> I have a set, and I'm running them at 80hz. I played around with it between 60-80hz and I couldn't really tell much of a difference. I bought these when they came out and not that they are bad (because they do sound really good) but If I knew what I did today I would piece something together.


Can you elaborate on that? If you were going to piece something together what exactly would you be looking at?

Thanks,


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

hatnlvr said:


> Can you elaborate on that? If you were going to piece something together what exactly would you be looking at?
> 
> Thanks,


After learning so much in the past 2 years or whatever it's been, I wish I would have gone with some Hybrid L4's or something like that. I'm running completely active up front and have no need for the passive X-over. I probably would have spend more money on a better tweeter. This goes without saying the HT28 does very very well. I really like it. I have it playing at 2.75 @ 24db slope and I feel like that is all great and everything. I feel like I have moved onto being more critical. I run my XL's in the doors and I'm actually going to angle them so they arn't blasting right into the side of my feet. The off axis response of the XL's are pretty good. But the drivers side is probably more that 100 degrees off axis and I want to move it to somewhere around 60 or so. That way I can either. A. Run the XL's higher like up to 3.2k or buy a more pristine tweeter and selling the whole system eventually. When you split the tweeter from the woofer and don't have a 3-way system you're supposed to keep the tweeter as close as possible. Even with a bit one like I have it works out ok but I'd like to experiment more,.


----------

